# Naruto 685 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jul 9, 2014)

Predict, you guys.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> *Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Keishin (Jul 9, 2014)

Madara revives, Sakura sweats, Obito coughs and Kakashi laughs. Mask falls, chapter ends.


----------



## TRN (Jul 9, 2014)

I predic SasuSaku is coming


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 9, 2014)

calimike said:


> WSJ #34 (July 19 is Saturday) get early spoiler next week  due to Marine Day holiday (on 7/21)



Potentially early spoilers next week.


----------



## vered (Jul 9, 2014)

Sakura and Obito reach Sasuke while Naruto continues to hold off Kaguya.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 9, 2014)

*Chapter 685 Prediction:*   The Sixth Dimension.

The Naruto that was "killed" was a clone, but not a shadow clone.  It was a chakra clone that was infused by the 5 tails.  Naruto used his knowledge of the Byakugan and made a clone that was able to fool it.  The real Naruto stayed back in the Ice World with more clones that also used the 5-tails chakra, waiting for Kaguya to return and distract her as Sakura and Obito search for Sasuke.

But Kaguya flees to the 6th Dimension, but Naruto is right behind.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 9, 2014)

I predict Kaguya rage, BZ goes wtf, Nardo be trollin', Sasuke eating sand, Obito and Sakura search for Sasuke adventure. 



Gilgamesh said:


> Potentially early spoilers next week.



Meaning we're getting it on mon/tue ish? 

It's usually those few days.


----------



## NW (Jul 9, 2014)

I predict neji is going to revive


----------



## RBL (Jul 9, 2014)

Fusion said:


> I predict neji is going to revive



that's some nice prediction, i don't have anything else to say, i think i'm going with the safe one and predict that : neji is reviving next chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2014)

Sakura plays prince valiant with obito and save sasuke,  or at least in the last page. Also kaguya gets angry after being played by naruto. And she unleashes more power


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2014)

again, obito says he can only telaport two people. sasuke says they should let sakura stay. 

what kishi will do:

obito TNJs sasuke into caring about sakura.

what i want kishi to do:

sasuke uses his rennigan to control obito and force him to teleport the two of them leaving sakura behind


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2014)

Predicting the obivous

- More Naruto trolling Kaguya 
- Obito and Sakura on the adventure to find the dimension that has Sasuke
- Hagaromo and the hokage's 
- Kakashi does something


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have no idea what happened in this weeks chapter so I predict Gai going eight gates (again).


----------



## king81992 (Jul 9, 2014)

Explanation on how Naruto  was able to fool Kaguya.


----------



## Frosch (Jul 9, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> Naruto used his knowledge of the Byakugan and made a clone that was able to fool it.



Normal Kage Bunshin already fools the Byakugan anyways


----------



## teardrop (Jul 9, 2014)

If Obito and Sakura are able to teleport to where Sasuke is, wouldn't they need Kaguya to be in the desert dimension as well to open the gate for them so they can go to the main dimension again?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 9, 2014)

teardrop said:


> If Obito and Sakura are able to teleport to where Sasuke is, wouldn't they need Kaguya to be in the desert dimension as well to open the gate for them so they can go to the main dimension again?



Unless there is a portal to the sand world and all other worlds that lies in the core world where they are.

- go to sand world
- get back to core world somehow
- use the portals in the core world to get into the ice world.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 9, 2014)

Black Zetsu makes more cute faces.

Naruto can't find it in him to fight something that cute and gives up.

Zetsu takes over the world.

The end. 

Going for a realistic prediction here for once.


----------



## golden amaterasu (Jul 10, 2014)

Naruto will explain how he fooled Kaguya, Kaguya will get mad and reveal she can use another OP kekkei genkai and try to kill naruto, all that while kakashi comments the battle.
Sakura and Obito will manage to get to the sand world and find sasuke. Obito starts coughing blood saying that he has reached his limit,  then sakura will try to use all her power to support obito and go back to the ice world. Sasuke will look at sakura and say "Thank You", sakura will then cry of happiness xd and sasusaku fans will go wild!


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 10, 2014)

I predict that Sakura will resolve the dimensions mystery and then they will be able to find Sasuke. SasuSaku incoming too.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 10, 2014)

Sakura and Obito discuss how to find Sasuke, and Sasuke's health will be shown failing from the heat.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 10, 2014)

I was not clearminded when I wrote this theory because of a few sad reasons. So I made a few changes and refined it, so it's more understandable now. I think mine theory as prediction which will happen very soon, please do read if you so wish:


----------



## ch1p (Jul 10, 2014)

sasuke will be eating sand some more. he's probably on his last standings considering he was already tired the other chapter. he may find the sand castle, but he might not get inside in time.

sakura and obito figure out the mystery behind the 5 + 1 dimensions. (this will probably take more than one chapter, because kishi's pacing sucks these days).

the hokages revive madara from his legs. hashimada is coming.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 10, 2014)

Reviving Madara would be very dumb... I hope the hokages aren't that stupid.
Make him a mindless Edo to see if his dead that is another thing.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 11, 2014)

Forced "SasuSaku moment" with Sasuke holding Sakura's hand to get back because he refuses to touch Obito.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 11, 2014)

I predict Sasuke will be shown crawling in the desert,where he'll then have crazy a'f hallucinations like so. 
[YOUTUBE]PKYUz7kx3jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 11, 2014)

I predict that babies will shake, satan will cry and the forum will implode breaking the 4th wall when Naruto goes into Bijuu Super Saiyan 3 form and solos Kaguya without Sasuke even getting the chance to arrive  :ignoramus


----------



## X Pain X (Jul 11, 2014)

Naruto uses a thousand years of pain on Kaguya, another technique which "returns to his roots". One of the Narutos continues looking for Sasuke, but comes up against an obstacle, even with Obito's help. The search for Sasuke starts to exhaust Obito as he only has so much chakra. Hagoromo might talk a bit about the history of ninshuu and whatnot. Kakashi continues to narrate and observe. Sakura remains useless.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 11, 2014)

Thousand years of pain on a woman? Isn't that a little lol , Hmmmm ummmm Hmmmm


----------



## Revolution (Jul 12, 2014)

Diagrams describing the 6 dimensions and how they travel type chapter.





Lovely said:


> Sakura and Obito discuss how to find Sasuke, and Sasuke's health will be shown failing from the heat.



This already happened two chapters ago.  (love that set if it means anything to you at all)



Haruka Katana said:


> Thousand years of pain on a woman? Isn't that a little lol , Hmmmm ummmm Hmmmm



lol


----------



## lain2501 (Jul 12, 2014)

More fight between Kaguya and Naruto, Sakura and Obito on the way to find sasuke, maybe some hokages panels?


----------



## Addy (Jul 12, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Forced "SasuSaku moment" with Sasuke holding Sakura's hand to get back *because he refuses to touch Obito*.



that would work if sasuke acted like a human being.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2014)

Sasuke returns........ Meanwhile, Obito escapes death once again.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 12, 2014)

Sasuke will walk without rhythm so he doesn't attract the worm.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2014)

Obito saves sasuke and is about to die then all of a sudden he is healed again and his death is stalled again


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 12, 2014)

Frog kata, Frog smash and other taijutsu stuff. Maybe even substitution and shuriken clone jutsu from part 1


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 12, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Forced "SasuSaku moment" with Sasuke holding Sakura's hand to get back because he refuses to touch Obito.



Obito can warp people without being in contact with them now (he did it with Sakura), so why is this necessary at all?


----------



## Addy (Jul 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito can warp people without being in contact with them now (he did it with Sakura), so why is this necessary at all?


to give him chakra. i thought that is why he told naruto and sakura to touch him 

although, i hope sasuke genjutsus obito into wrapping him alone using the remaining chakra sakur ahas but he goes without sakura or obito leaving them in the desert to rot :rofl


----------



## Raiden (Jul 12, 2014)

Agreeing with Saraminht despite the logic in Pika's post .


----------



## Hasan (Jul 12, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Forced "SasuSaku moment" with Sasuke holding Sakura's hand to get back *because he refuses to touch Obito*.



Let's reject the guy's offer who is your only ticket out of the dimension you tried so hard to escape, and trying to help you save the world you were so concerned about five minutes ago.

The massacre happened long time ago; Sasuke has moved on. He stopped caring about Obito's involvement, after Itachi's truth was published three times. He will only prove himself a hypocrite, if he lets his feelings guide him.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 12, 2014)

I predict Kishi trolling pairing fans.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 12, 2014)

Kaguya needs to step up her game. The dimension warping was interesting at first but got really boring after the second chapter.

Then again, she wasn't serious.


----------



## TRN (Jul 12, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Kaguya needs to step up her game. The dimension warping was interesting at first but got really boring after the second chapter.
> 
> Then again, she wasn't serious.



 when naruto trolls her again, what will butthurt ant-fan excuse be?


----------



## Mione (Jul 12, 2014)

Prediction: 

Naruto vs Kaguya 2.0

Kakashi explains how it was clone Naruto that bit the dust and now Obito/Sakura are on the case of the missing Sasuke.

Sherlock-Uchiha and Watson-Haruno discover Sasuke isn't in that dimension. They notice a building in the distance.

End Chapter.

Do early spoilers usually hit on Sunday or Monday nights?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't care much right now. At the moment, it feels like Adventure Time more than Naruto. 

I predict the chapter mostly focuses on Sakura and Obito looking for Sasuke, though. Kishi loves skipping fights..and maybe we'll get a bit more shown with the Hokages.


----------



## shadowmaria (Jul 12, 2014)

Hang on, let's step back a bit.

Naruto has so far used Tajuu Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, Rasengan, Naruto Rendan, and Haremu no Jutsu on Kaguya.

He's basically used his entire catalogue of moves from Part 1; is there anything remaining that Kishi can surprise us with?

Perhaps Sakura will reveal a long forgotten affinity for genjutsu, maybe Kakashi will use the chakra of the White Fang please kishi, or there's even a small chance that Sasuke will just use a normal Chidori, Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu, or even Lion Combo.

Part 1 is making a comeback


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2014)

I think we will see obitos adventures trough dimensions would not be surprised if sasuke is not in the last dimension they search. So we may see all of them beforehand. Also I would like to see more of the Kages maybe RS tells them about the tools. They have to play a role if not why did kishi make a deal of tenten finding them. Maybe naruto uses another bijuu attack. Maybe bubbles from the 6 tail we saw steam from the 5 tail. Maybe naruto can calm kaguya with a bubble bath.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 12, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito can warp people without being in contact with them now (he did it with Sakura), so why is this necessary at all?


Because they wouldn't be in _Kamui_'s dimension. Obito doesn't seem to need to touch the weapons or people he throws *out* with _Kamui_.

Either way, I don't see Sarahmint's scenario happening.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 12, 2014)

Ya'll fuggers taught Gated Gai was impressive. Naruto is about to leave Kags bloodied and with both arms missing.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 12, 2014)

So, are we going to get the chapter on Monday, or only the spoilers? 

As for the chapter, I really hope this whole Sasuke Saving thing take only the next chapter!
(or even less) it would be awful if it takes and more than that.  

and if Obito is going to die (which I don't think it would happen. )
I want to see his last words to Minato, Naruto, and Kakashi.,,,, as much as I hate him,,,


----------



## nfcnorth (Jul 13, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Hang on, let's step back a bit.
> 
> Naruto has so far used Tajuu Kage Bunshin no Jutsu, Rasengan, Naruto Rendan, and Haremu no Jutsu on Kaguya.
> 
> He's basically used his entire catalogue of moves from Part 1; is there anything remaining that Kishi can surprise us with?



Kishi is saving Naruto's most powerful technique  for the final blow. This technique was also debuted in part 1 and obviously had to be restricted from use for being way too hax. It has two known users Kakashi and Naruto both of them have the option to solo anybody with this technique. Yes of course I am talking about the all powerful thousand years of pain technique.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2014)

I predict after Obito dies, he would reunite with Rin in the afterlife, and have flashbacks, speeches of regret, and mentions of his team. Of course this would happen not so soon, just predicting the after effects of his death in the future. 



Hussain said:


> So, are we going to get the chapter on Monday, or only the spoilers?
> 
> As for the chapter, I really hope this whole Sasuke Saving thing take only the next chapter!
> (or even less) it would be awful if it takes and more than that.
> ...



Usually spoilers first, then the chapter takes a day to be out IIRC . Nowadays translators are hella fast though, it's hard to predict because it's been a looong while since we have early spoilers. I remember having spoilers as early as sunday, or the latest tuesday.

Knowing Kishi he might just drag the shit and we all be waiting for a few chapters.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 13, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I predict Kishi trolling pairing fans.





One of several emotions that the reunion will entail. . . but not this upcoming chapter.  The _next_ one.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 13, 2014)

Prediction: Kaguya starts owning Naruto again with the cliffhanger being Obito finding Sasuke.


----------



## X Pain X (Jul 13, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Thousand years of pain on a woman? Isn't that a little lol , Hmmmm ummmm Hmmmm



Well, he _is_ the most unpredictable ninja... :3


----------



## TRN (Jul 13, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Prediction: Kaguya starts owning Naruto again with the cliffhanger being Obito finding Sasuke.



When did she start


----------



## handsock (Jul 13, 2014)

Prediction: Turns out time is different in the sand dimension. Sasuke has aged 10 years so he can match Naruto's strength.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 13, 2014)

handsock said:


> Prediction: Turns out time is different in the sand dimension. Sasuke has aged 10 years so he can match Naruto's strength.



10 years in the sand dimension... 

Sauce for next Kazekage?


----------



## Mofo (Jul 13, 2014)

Kishimoto usually introduces a major turning point or ties loose ends  every hundred of chapters (usually  with chapter *97-*98-*99-*00) or so,  sometimes the revelation is  preceded or followed by a major powerup/or showoff  of the main characters. Since we're approaching Naruto's birthday (In manga) I'd expect Kaguya to be defeated within the next few weeks so that we can finally learn the truth behind  Hamura and the reason why she needs to create an army, maybe  after Naruto has  become the juubi jin and   had time to  talk with the tree.
For this week, I predict a Sasu-Sakura moment. Sasuke gonna change his ways,  meanwhile Naruto will stall Kaguya a bit.


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 13, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Kishimoto usually introduces a major turning point or ties loose ends  every hundred of chapters (usually  with chapter *97-*98-*99-*00) or so,  sometimes the revelation is  preceded or followed by a major powerup/or showoff  of the main characters. Since we're approaching Naruto's birthday (In manga) I'd expect Kaguya to be defeated within the next few weeks so that we can finally learn the truth behind  Hamura and the reason why she needs to create an army, maybe  after Naruto has  become the juubi jin and   had time to  talk with the tree.
> For this week, I predict a Sasu-Sakura moment. Sasuke gonna change his ways,  meanwhile Naruto will stall Kaguya a bit.



He already is a Juubi Jin.  Juubi Jin = sage senjutsu. Its why Naruto can fly now.


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2014)

i hope we see sakura


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 13, 2014)

I hope its a fighting chapter primarily.


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2014)

oh god no 


bo more shadow clones


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 13, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> I hope its a fighting chapter primarily.



Me to. I want more trolling and other bijuu powers. Hope the 7 tails gives blinding jutsu like Fu did.



Addy said:


> oh god no
> 
> 
> bo more shadow clones



More like substitution jutstu,shuriken clone jutsu and frog kata.
Old school.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2014)

Fighting chapter of Nardo vs Kaguya again? We can see some moves but not like it leads to anything.  

But I predict Kaguya pulling another dimension shift.


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Me to. I want more trolling and other bijuu powers. Hope the 7 tails gives blinding jutsu like Fu did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ew


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> ew



I don't get why you dislike it.


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I don't get why you dislike it.



you know how many facepalms i do everytime i see naruto or sasuke reuse crap?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> you know how many facepalms i do everytime i see naruto or sasuke reuse crap?



Well yeah but seeing some strategy and deception and taijutsu its always good.
Kishi is playing the nostalgia card and the "its still a ninja story" card.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 13, 2014)

I figure the chapter will be split between Naruto vs Kaguya and Hagoromo talking to the Edo Hokages. Kaguya and BZ are unaware that Obito and Sakura have made it into the core dimension so there are no threats awaiting them and it's now just up to them to find Sasuke. There's just no reason to show much of a mostly tedious search.

Kishi might use Hagoromo talking to the Edo Hokages to reveal some more background before he has Hagoromo send them to Naruto to help. For example Hagoromo might talk about Hamura and what his role was.

As for Naruto vs Kaguya, Naruto still has half of his bijuu given abilities to show. That's plenty to fill a couple of pages imho. Besides Kishi has to explain what happened last chapter with the real Naruto.

All in all, however I expect a rather boring chapter. Nothing of any importance will happen until Sasuke is brought back to the battlefield.


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> *Well yeah but seeing some strategy and deception and taijutsu its always good.*
> Kishi is playing the nostalgia card and the "its still a ninja story" card.



no, just no. it is never good for me. maybe for you, just not for me. we lost  madara for this part 1 crap 

i don't care what people say, kishi should never go back to using part 1 nostalgia. it just feels cheap and out of place. there is a  difference between naruto vs sasuke being very similar to their fights in part 1, and naruto using random shit for the sake of prolonging a random fight (yes, kaguay is random). 

it is just lazy and pathetic.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 13, 2014)

Naruto using old moves does seem rather forced to me, but it still makes me nostalgic, Kishi be playing with mah part 1 feelings  Since it looks like this IS the last arc, I can see why Kishi decides to pull up whatever old moves he got.

OT: Btw Addy I love ur sig


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2014)

i wish i had more feelings for part 1 other than "why the  fuck did i start reading this shit?"


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> no, just no. it is never good for me. maybe for you, just not for me. we lost  madara for this part 1 crap
> 
> i don't care what people say, kishi should never go back to using part 1 nostalgia. it just feels cheap and out of place. there is a  difference between naruto vs sasuke being very similar to their fights in part 1, and naruto using random shit for the sake of prolonging a random fight (yes, kaguay is random).
> 
> it is just lazy and pathetic.



I see well good news is that someone will eat the shinju fruit after the MT.
So either Madara or Orochimaru could become the FV

And yes the fruit will happen cuz once all chakra becomes 1. The fruit appears.
There is also the enemy of kaguya who could appear since she needed an army.


----------



## TRN (Jul 13, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I see well good news is that someone will eat the shinju fruit after the MT.
> So either Madara or Orochimaru could become the FV
> 
> And yes the fruit will happen cuz once all chakra becomes 1. The fruit appears.
> There is also the enemy of kaguya who could appear since she needed an army.



I'm pretty sure there won't be any fruit   Naruto/Sasuke would have to lose won't they?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm sure the fruit will appear. Cuz MT happen... and the chakra became one.

I'm also predicting this.

We could see what the alliance did but in Naruto version 

Naruto clones/shino clan bugs , blinding jutsu of 7tails/light pillar from kumo and Naruto can make some dust for sure.
This way Kaguya will not know where is the real Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2014)

with all this talk about the fruit and sakura being useless, what if she gets the fruit? 



i wish this happens


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 13, 2014)

I just want Kaguya to do something interesting. That's all man (besides Obito panel time ofc ). Smothering BZ would be a start.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 13, 2014)

TRN said:


> when naruto trolls her again, what will butthurt ant-fan excuse be?



Last 3 chapters = Sasuke vs Itachi ck


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2014)

Addy said:


> oh god no
> 
> 
> bo more shadow clones



Better than watching sasuke and his dad adventures
More clones and more bijuu powers that's the best.


----------



## Shattering (Jul 13, 2014)

- Kaguya kills Kakashi.
- Sasuke talks with Itachi's spirit in the desert.
- Hagorom talk with the Hokages.

Anything below this won't be good enought


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Better than watching sasuke and his dad adventures
> *More clones and more bijuu powers that's the best*.



you are hopeless 

and what sasuke adventures? kishi always skips them ck


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 13, 2014)

I predict after this Sakura gives Kakashi Obito's eyes, he then proceeds to go out like a badass in the lightning-themed dimension 

As for this chapter, hoping to see the Hokage again or to see Kaguya upping her game. Either one would make this a good chapter in my book.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 13, 2014)

I assume Naruto will give us an explanation of his plan and then when the clones move in Kaguya shows her "true" power(not just more chakra fistings)


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 13, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> I predict after this Sakura gives Kakashi Obito's eyes, he then proceeds to go out like a badass in the lightning-themed dimension


Holy shit this crap is getting annoying Kakashi is never getting any of Obito eye's again deal with it. 

Kishimoto didn't give Kakashi back his own eye for no reason and not too mention the fact that Kakashi isn't even in the same dimension as them.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 13, 2014)

It is kinda disappointing that NO ONE else can really come beside Naruto & Sasuke and help in this fight to a worthwhile degree. I wouldn't complain is the Hokages came through like a thunderstorm again and shut shit downnnnnnnn.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 13, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Holy shit this crap is getting annoying Kakashi is never getting any of Obito eye's again deal with it.
> 
> Kishimoto didn't give Kakashi back his own eye for no reason and not too mention the fact that Kakashi isn't even in the same dimension as them.



I can see Kakashi dying for shock value.
He was supposed to die in pain arc but he had some issues.

After obito death, he should also follow... there is no fucking point to keep him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 13, 2014)

Maybe if Obito finally dies, Kakashi can get his eyes.


----------



## TRN (Jul 13, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Maybe if Obito finally dies, Kakashi can get his eyes.



then whats the point of naruto restoring kakashi original eye?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 13, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> It is kinda disappointing that NO ONE else can really come beside Naruto & Sasuke and help in this fight to a worthwhile degree. I wouldn't complain is the Hokages came through like a thunderstorm again and shut shit downnnnnnnn.



Sakura and Kakashi are there to prove that even though they do not have the sealing power, they contribute in other ways as support, backup, and rescue.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 13, 2014)

TRN said:


> then whats the point of naruto restoring kakashi original eye?



To give at least a vague explanation of how Naruto's powers work and also show the extent of them probably. Plus the alternative would necessitate closing the wound, which likely wouldn't bode well for needing to put another eye in there 10+ chapters later lol.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 14, 2014)

Naruto's powers might be temporary, since Obito's apparently dying despite Naruto's "divine touch". Might mean Gai will die anyway, and Kakashi's eye will eventually disappear. 

Unless *that* happens, I'm 99% sure Obito's eyes will just die with him if he goes..or finally go blind, maybe.


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Sakura and Kakashi are there to prove that even though they do not have the sealing power, they contribute in other ways as support, backup, and rescue.



i still agree with sasuke about sakura and  kakashi.


----------



## Revolution (Jul 14, 2014)

Because Obito spoke about death with the moon backdrop, I am hinted that Obito is dying, but it is far from a sudden death.  It will take a long time.  He is actually speeding up his death.


----------



## Raventhal (Jul 14, 2014)

I Obito's eye was almost blind. Kakashi also is not going to remove his eyes for them.  If believe he would awaken his own eyes before getting one of those used eyes unless he is blinded again.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 14, 2014)

I really wished Obito joined Naruto & Sasuke in this fight. He seems like the only one outside those two with the potential to KEEP UP thanks to his haxxness.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 14, 2014)

Not exactly sure why people are expecting early spoilers today. When we get an early chapter we don't get the spoilers until Tuesday morning (anywhere between 1 am and 5 am), which is around the same time we'll get the chapter. We may get the chapter before any spoilers seeing as that's been happening quite a lot lately.

Not even sure why people are even excited for these chapters anymore. This manga has gotten 10x worse (which I didn't even think was possible) since Naruto and Sasuke got their power-ups and Kaguya became the final villain. I mean it's borderline FT bad, no, perhaps even worse. Simple and utter garbage.


----------



## TRN (Jul 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Not exactly sure why people are expecting early spoilers today. When we get an early chapter we don't get the spoilers until Tuesday morning (anywhere between 1 am and 5 am), which is around the same time we'll get the chapter. We may get the chapter before any spoilers seeing as that's been happening quite a lot lately.
> 
> Not even sure why people are even excited for these chapters anymore. *This manga has gotten 10x worse (which I didn't even think was possible) since Naruto and Sasuke got their power-ups and Kaguya became the final villain. I mean it's borderline FT bad, no, perhaps even worse. Simple and utter garbage*.



I don't think so


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> I don't think so



he meant for sasuke fans....


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jul 14, 2014)

TRN said:


> I don't think so



Of course you don't think so as you're inherit bias towards the manga inhibits you're ability to assess the manga from an objective viewpoint. 



The Faceless Man said:


> he meant for sasuke fans....



Nope, it's simply garbage.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Not exactly sure why people are expecting early spoilers today. When we get an early chapter we don't get the spoilers until Tuesday morning (anywhere between 1 am and 5 am), which is around the same time we'll get the chapter. We may get the chapter before any spoilers seeing as that's been happening quite a lot lately.
> 
> Not even sure why people are even excited for these chapters anymore. This manga has gotten 10x worse (which I didn't even think was possible) since Naruto and Sasuke got their power-ups and Kaguya became the final villain. I mean it's borderline FT bad, no, perhaps even worse. Simple and utter garbage.



I agree. @>@
Those ridiculous power level makes everything boring. There is no competition, they seem as if they
are from a completely different manga.


----------



## theworks (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm hoping Kishi will go for a plotline where Sasuke walks around in the desert and finds civilisation. I'm expecting Sakura and Obito to immediately rescue him with no backlash.

Maybe the Hokages will do something this week.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Not exactly sure why people are expecting early spoilers today. When we get an early chapter we don't get the spoilers until Tuesday morning (anywhere between 1 am and 5 am), which is around the same time we'll get the chapter. We may get the chapter before any spoilers seeing as that's been happening quite a lot lately.
> 
> Not even sure why people are even excited for these chapters anymore. This manga has gotten 10x worse (which I didn't even think was possible) since Naruto and Sasuke got their power-ups and Kaguya became the final villain. I mean it's borderline FT bad, no, perhaps even worse. Simple and utter garbage.



I'm honestly not excited either. Last time I was excited was when the Nine Gods were about to face Madara.

Now THAT would've been a good fight. Kishi wanted to bring Juubi Madz super quick for some reason.

In my head...Naruto has 'made it.' Obito was like the last true challenge he had to overcome as a character. Kaguya is just too random and out of the blue for me.


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2014)

earlier than usual. tommorrow i think.

i predict 
naruto the original went directly to where sasuke's chakra is when he entered kaguyas hub planet.
the 2 make an excursion in the desert and find an oasis and a palace.
meanwhile obito and sakura travel around the other spherical spaces of kaguyas.


----------



## Escargon (Jul 14, 2014)

Be nice to me.. More OnT than 50% here

Cliffhanger: Madaras back.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jul 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Not exactly sure why people are expecting early spoilers today. When we get an early chapter we don't get the spoilers until Tuesday morning (anywhere between 1 am and 5 am), which is around the same time we'll get the chapter. We may get the chapter before any spoilers seeing as that's been happening quite a lot lately.
> 
> Not even sure why people are even excited for these chapters anymore. This manga has gotten 10x worse (which I didn't even think was possible) since Naruto and Sasuke got their power-ups and Kaguya became the final villain. I mean it's borderline FT bad, no, perhaps even worse. Simple and utter garbage.



Nothing will be as awful than the garbage that is known as Itachi and Sasuke vs Kabuto.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 14, 2014)

^

I thought that fight is one of the worst, but even that has its great moment 
(itachi being cut in half, admitting that he's overrated..etc)

but Kishi always manage to bring the worst. 
seriously there was not any enjoyable chapter so far in this Kaguya Fight.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Not exactly sure why people are expecting early spoilers today. When we get an early chapter we don't get the spoilers until Tuesday morning (anywhere between 1 am and 5 am), which is around the same time we'll get the chapter. We may get the chapter before any spoilers seeing as that's been happening quite a lot lately.
> 
> Not even sure why people are even excited for these chapters anymore. This manga has gotten 10x worse (which I didn't even think was possible) since Naruto and Sasuke got their power-ups and Kaguya became the final villain. I mean it's borderline FT bad, no, perhaps even worse. Simple and utter garbage.


I like the chapter so far I don't mind that naruto and sasuke as well as kaguya are this powerful.  The more power the better. Everyone feels differently. People should not say they do not understand how other like it if they don't.  Not everode is the same. some hate it others dont. Some are excited some are not. Just accept it.


I think we may see the kages this chapter rs is there for a reason I still think he will tell them to get the tools and how to get To kaguya. If not how to save the people in the genjutsu.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 14, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Nothing will be as awful than the garbage that is known as Itachi and Sasuke vs Kabuto.



**Apply cold water to burned area.**


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 14, 2014)

Don't know if they are real 

685 – 途中で
ナルトのクローンの攻撃。かぐやは、全身から骨を撃つ。
かぐやは、奇襲攻撃の後に打撃を受ける。黒ゼツ攻撃。
ナルト崩れ癒すために桜の試み。オビトは、クローンを認識しています。
さくらとオビトは城に向かって歩きます。ナルトはサスケの横に表示され
サスケのクラッチは、目を残した。激怒かぐやは、ポータルを入力してください。

685 – on the way
Naruto's clones attack. KAGUYA, shoot the bone from the body.
KAGUYA, take a hit after the surprise attack. Black zetsu attack.
Naruto heal the collapsed trial of cherry. Obito recognizes clone.
Sakura and obito walks towards the Castle. Displayed beside the Sasuke Naruto
Clutch Sasuke's left eye. Furious KAGUYA, enter the portal.


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2014)

so,  sasuke does find the cave of wonders :amazed


----------



## Lurko (Jul 14, 2014)

Shit better be real.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 14, 2014)

Spoilers will come 24h before chapter release normally.



Escargon said:


> Cliffhanger: Madaras back.



If only.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 14, 2014)

Escargon said:


> Cliffhanger: Madaras back.



This and only this!!!!


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Don't know if they are real
> 
> 685 ? 途中で
> ナルトのクローンの攻撃。かぐやは、全身から骨を撃つ。
> ...



all i can say is that its not written by a jp speaker.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 14, 2014)

Is it true we will have an early chapter tomorrow?

(I heard this rumour from my great grandniece forty-two times removed on my infinitely great grandads aunts side in a fishing boat off of Japan.)


----------



## takL (Jul 14, 2014)

i say positive, captain L.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 14, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Don't know if they are real
> 
> 685 ? 途中で
> ナルトのクローンの攻撃。かぐやは、全身から骨を撃つ。
> ...



 light brown haired woman


----------



## KevKev (Jul 14, 2014)

Want FV problem to be finally solved? Sasuke and Naruto seals Kaguya.  Right before Kaguya gets sealed, she casts Kotoamatsukami on Naruto with the wish "Absorb all." Naruto becomes the Final Villain and Sasuke is left to try his make Naruto remember who he really is.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 14, 2014)

The return of Sasuke, prince of all Uchiha.


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2014)

princess


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 14, 2014)

I predict Hagoromo and the hokages making plans to reach Naruto and Kaguya, while Sasuke Obito and Sakura meet in that other dimension.


ugh kishi u fucked up Madara and with it the whole manga. 

I remember Madara haters being so happy that he was gone and were like finally A villain this manga needs. 

Kaguya lol. so far i haven't been anything but disappointed with her 

BZ> Kaguya by far.


----------



## Frosch (Jul 14, 2014)

Kaguya has been so lackluster so far, I actually would prefer if BZ took over, kind of like how A.I. takes over in I, Robot when it deems more efficient to take over humanity. But even then, you can't relate to BZ as a villain either it's just that he's just amusing, I wish Mads had stayed FV.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 14, 2014)

Y is it so hard for everyone to understand and accept that Sasuke is the final villian, not kaguya, she is only the last piece of the puzzle to explain Sasukes power.  He can easily surpass her by eating the fruit and awakening the second 9 tomoed rinnegan.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm actually loving the idea of Naruto being the final villan. Lmao


----------



## handsock (Jul 14, 2014)

Geijutsu said:


> Kaguya has been so lackluster so far, I actually would prefer if BZ took over, kind of like how A.I. takes over in I, Robot when it deems more efficient to take over humanity. But even then, you can't relate to BZ as a villain either it's just that he's just amusing, I wish Mads had stayed FV.



Black Zetsu is the Kefka of Naruto.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 14, 2014)

Hopefully once this Kaguya shit is over with Madara takes over again or the Shinju finally takes back all of it's chakra and takes over.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jul 14, 2014)

Could Naruto have dispersed his real self using Five-Tail's steam jutsu and the one Kaguya "killed" was actually a clone?

BZ said that more than one Naruto got in but the others dispersed so he assumed the remaining Naruto was the real one, now this could be part of Naruto's ruse, he knew that he can't take down Kaguya by himself so he let Kaguya kill the "real naruto" knowing that she will go back to the Ice Dimension afterwards, but that she will be shocked to see the multitude of clones remaining, this will buy Naruto time to find Sasuke in the desert because Kaguya will try to kill the "real naruto" amongst the clones. 

Once all the clones vanished, Kaguya and BZ will realize that the real one is in the Desert dimension who had his chakra hidden/disperesed through 5-Tail's steam, but by that time Naruto with Sasuke would've already rendezvoused with Obito and co. enabling them to go to the safety of the Kamui dimension before Kaguya arrives. 

Naruto knows full well that if he enters the Desert Dimension simultaneously with Kaguya he will not be able to find/reach Sasuke because She will try to kill him, which she already did, at least she and BZ thought they did.

Afterwards, once Naruto and Sasuke along with the others go to safety of the Kamui Dimension, they will wait until Kaguya finishes of the remaining clones in the Ice World, and, realizing that she had been tricked, goes back to the Desert World, the moment she enters the Desert World, Naruto and Sasuke (with the element of surprise) will jump off from the Kamui Dimension and try to seal her.


----------



## Deynard (Jul 14, 2014)

Peach said:


> Is it true we will have an early chapter tomorrow?
> 
> (I heard this rumour from my great grandniece forty-two times removed on my infinitely great grandads aunts side in a fishing boat off of Japan.)



Yes we will -


----------



## Addy (Jul 14, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Hopefully once this Kaguya shit is over with Madara takes over again or the Shinju finally takes back all of it's chakra and takes over.



she is the shinju.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jul 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> princess



Most definitely. 

​


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 14, 2014)

Addy said:


> she is the shinju.


She's part of the Juubi I'm talking about the God Tree the one that had it fruit stolen there's got too be some part of it left in there somewhere.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 14, 2014)

Spoiler :3

Naruto uses Frog Kata


----------



## TRN (Jul 14, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> She's part of the Juubi I'm talking about the God Tree the one that had it fruit stolen there's got too be some part of it left in there somewhere.



Naruto would just pull out jman(Holy Book) and go to work for 60 chapters




Naruto solo


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 14, 2014)

I think BZ is the fruit.



Geijutsu said:


> Kaguya has been so lackluster so far, I actually would prefer if BZ took over, kind of like how A.I. takes over in I, Robot when it deems more efficient to take over humanity. But even then, you can't relate to BZ as a villain either it's just that he's just amusing, I wish Mads had stayed FV.



BZ has been controlling Kaguya from the beginning so I'm not sure he can "take over" now.  I just wish Kaguya was gone entirely. I'm sick of looking at her shitty blank face. Maybe BZ will get sick of her crying and eat her this week.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think BZ is the fruit.



Interesting idea. But let me question you why would BZ want to kill everyone when it's only Kaguya who stole the fruit and it's she who has to be punished for that?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 14, 2014)

I predict Naruto does Katas stronger than Perfect Susanoo slashes.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jul 14, 2014)

Well Spoiler for One piece is out. So we should get some thing tomorrow.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 14, 2014)

Kaguya's in serious need of character development. Right now, she's just...there.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 14, 2014)

Sakura and Obito search for the sauce. Naruto's fake out is explained, possibly by the Sanbi making a living clone out of coral or Naruto making his clones truly alive due to his yang power, he does more Bijuu stuff. Cliffhanger with Sasuke being found, and Kaguya continues to be woefully unimpressive. The telegrams drown in massive sea of jizz and/or tears.



CuteJuubi said:


> Most definitely.
> 
> ​



My lust for him is now justified.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2014)

Is the chapter coming out in 6 hours or 30 hours?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jul 14, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think BZ is the fruit.



No, Swirly is


----------



## Mateush (Jul 14, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> No, Swirly is



It kinda makes sense when you think about it 

(however, i don't agree) but it actually makes sense lol.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 14, 2014)

BZ the what? Don't give the Jak a headache.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 14, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> BZ the what? Don't give the Jak a headache.



Both BZ and Hamura is messing with my brain


----------



## Rai (Jul 14, 2014)

According to Ishuhui: Early chapter.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

I doubt it.


----------



## NW (Jul 15, 2014)

IMO Kishi has thrown away the consistency and flow of the plot to focus solely on the characters. He can write phenominal characters but he's lacking balance. Though at this point, I really only give a darn about certain characters and bits of history anyway, so bring on the character interaction/development for Obito-sama! 

Hope we get an early chapter or at least early spoilers.


----------



## handsock (Jul 15, 2014)

According to wikileaks, Sasuke figures out how to use his Rinnegan Hirashin through multiple dimensions. He's back in the ice dimension already.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 15, 2014)

handsock said:


> According to wikileaks, Sasuke figures out how to use his Rinnegan Hirashin through multiple dimensions. He's back in the ice dimension already.




So Sakura and Obito go there for nothing?

  

That'd be depressing. Not gonna happen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

handsock said:


> According to wikileaks, Sasuke figures out how to use his Rinnegan Hirashin through multiple dimensions. He's back in the ice dimension already.



So Obito's going to die for nothing? Sounds legit.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 15, 2014)

handsock said:


> According to wikileaks, Sasuke figures out how to use his Rinnegan Hirashin through multiple dimensions. He's back in the ice dimension already.



I predict that this will happen.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 15, 2014)

90% Chance of a chapter coming out in the next 3-6 hours according to bird


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> So Sakura and Obito go there for nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be depressing. Not gonna happen.



i wouldn't be surprised if sasuke ends up not needing sakura or obito lol


----------



## handsock (Jul 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if sasuke ends up not needing sakura or obito lol



which pisses off Sakura causing her to rip out Obito's eyes and take them for herself leveling the entire Narutoverse being a untouchable goddess of destruction and pms.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Jul 15, 2014)

Prediction: Sasuke hallucinates due to exhaustion: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]WZh6_yTtiNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 15, 2014)

Now it's a 100% chance it'll be out in the next 2-5 hours.
Possibly less


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 15, 2014)

A colored spread cover with Team 7 + Obito featturing the five dimensions Black Zetsu hinted there existed would be pretty cool.

I predict that while Sakura and Obito search for Sasuke, Kaguya changes the fight into another dimension with Kakashi and Naruto but its kept as a mistery where they went to.


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 15, 2014)

It would do Sasuke some justice if he were able to traverse Kaguya's dimensions on his own; but then that would make Obito's and Sakura's journey fucking pointless so fuck no pls


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jul 15, 2014)

I wonder if anything actually interesting will come of Sasuke getting trapped.
I really hope it's not just for the sake of giving Sakura and Obito something to do.
Just a huge waste of time.

Would have been slightly better if it was Naruto that got captured, Sasuke hasn't really had much time to fight by himself since Danzo.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 15, 2014)

no jump next week


----------



## Rose (Jul 15, 2014)

@Cognitios: Where are you getting this info from?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

No jump next week _at all_? 

Doesn't sound right. Obon isn't for a while yet.

I've been surprised Kishi has gone this long without a _personal_ break though.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 15, 2014)

Chapter 685: The secret of the dimensions
Chapterr opens with Sasuke walking through the desert, whrn suddenly he sees a castle.
Sasuke: !! Is it an illusion? Oh well, I have no other options.
(Gets to the castle. Enters)
Sasuke: Why does she need these castles? !! Thats... like the Uchiha tablet...
(starts reading, but then...!)
Sasuke: That can't be...
???: Yes, you've been fighting a creation of mine.
Sasuke: !? Who are you?
Original Kaguya: I'm Kaguya, the real one you could say. 
Sasuke: ...
Kaguya: You don't understand? I created your dimension and the others to strong soldiers for my army. I use 'Kaguya' to test them. If they can't defeat 'Kaguya', they are destroyed.
Sasuke: Then IT...? (ugh... her chakra is so powerful)
Kaguya: Oh, that. I'm not interested in the weaklings who get caught, but on those who don't, 'Kaguya', won't tell you that though... You and your friends have done very well, you pass! So will you help me?
Sasuke: What? Why would we do that?
Kaguya: Let me explain (smiles)
----
Sakura: Who do we get to where Sasuke-kun is?
Obito: This dimension is like my Kamui, so what I need is...
Naruto: A connection to Sasuke, right?
Sakura: Naruto!
Naruto: We have to hurry, my clones will disappear soon and she'll catch on to my trick. Let's go!
----
Kaguya: !! 'She' appeared. It's over.
BZ: We lost...
Kaguya: We'll continue the plan. Bring the others with me.
Kaguya opens a portal back to the ninja world.
Note: Next, 'Kaguya' moves to the take the kage away to the real Kaguya.

It was all a game all along


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 15, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> no jump next week



BS.

#35 is set to release 7/28 which is normal release.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 15, 2014)

I work on the mangabird site, maintenance and such and got confirmations from imangabird.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 15, 2014)

> WSJ #35 7/28
> WSJ #36-39 *For a merger issue undecided, will guide you again schedule of August.*
> WSJ #40 9/1
> WSJ #41 9/8
> ...



Provide your source


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> I work on the mangabird site, maintenance and such and got confirmations from imangabird.



With very rare exceptions (such as the earthquake in 2011), there are only four JUMP breaks a year. Two in December-January. One in May for Golden Week. One in August for Obon. 

I'm fairly certain that the information you got is wrong.


----------



## Cognitios (Jul 15, 2014)

This week is a double feature, why none next week.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Jul 15, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> I work on the mangabird site, maintenance and such and got confirmations from imangabird.


WSJ=/=Mangabird


----------



## calimike (Jul 15, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> BS.
> 
> #35 is set to release 7/28 which is normal release.



#34 is set to release 7/19 instead of 7/21 due to Marine Day holiday. Spoiler is out anytime.


----------



## Abanikochan (Jul 15, 2014)

calimike said:


> #34 is set to release 7/19 instead of 7/21 due to Marine Day holiday. Spoiler is out anytime.



I was talking about next week's chapter not this week.

This issue is not a double feature. Just a Saturday release.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 15, 2014)

calimike said:


> #34 is set to release 7/19 instead of 7/21 due to Marine Day holiday. Spoiler is out anytime.



Chapter will be out anytime. I talked with 2 raw providers and they have the chapter.
3-5 hours should get us a chapter.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 15, 2014)

I refuse to trust anyone who is a fan of itachi


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 15, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> no jump next week



who cares?

lol


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

If you really have the raws, why not tell us what's going on in the chapter?


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> I refuse to trust anyone who is a fan of itachi



looooooooooool


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> I work on the mangabird site, maintenance and such and got confirmations from imangabird.



If you work there, then the whole place is incompetent.


----------



## Weapon (Jul 15, 2014)

Must be hard to work on MangaBird ripping content from other sites all day, watermarking them and then re-uploading. Sounds like hard work. On top of maintaining a horrible looking and unpolished domain.

They have pretty good text spoilers though. Kappa


----------



## Cord (Jul 15, 2014)

Guys, let's stick to predicting what happens in the next chapter. 

Whether or not we'd have a chapter release next week can be discussed some time later or in the Telegrams conversation thread.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 15, 2014)

Okay what I heard is this.

Naruto uses the 7 tails power to impare kaguya's vision ( its the power that Fu had )
Obito and Sakura arrive at the castle
Hagaromo explains everything to the hokage's and he tells a back up plan with the sealing tools
Apparently the sage's sealing power comes at a great cost.... 1 of the two must die, Hamura died to seal kaguya.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 15, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Apparently the sage's sealing power comes at a great cost.... 1 of the two must die, Hamura died to seal kaguya.



But Hamura was still around to fight the Juubi. Unless he died sealing it, but we saw Obito and Madara both seal the Juubi inside themselves with almost trivial ease so it doesn't seem likely.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

I need to write names down, because I vaguely remember the faceless man was the one posting fake shit last week.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 15, 2014)

Marsala said:


> But Hamura was still around to fight the Juubi. Unless he died sealing it, but we saw Obito and Madara both seal the Juubi inside themselves with almost trivial ease so it doesn't seem likely.



Im placing my money That Black Zetsu convinced Indra to kill Hamura and take his powers since Hagoromo decided to give everything to Ashura instead of splitting his blessings and power. I Believe Indra killed Hamura and when Hamura died he was the one who placed The Curse on the Uchiha Clan with their dwindling powers. I hope Black Zetsu goes to attack Sasuke so we can getsome more info on his hand. 

If there are no Sasuke Panels this chapter. Then I have a feeling Kishi is either powering up Sasuke by giving him time to master Senjutsu so can actually effect Kaguya or will have him discover the secrets of the Dimen Castle.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 15, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Okay what I heard is this.
> 
> Naruto uses the 7 tails power to impare kaguya's vision ( its the power that Fu had )
> Obito and Sakura arrive at the castle
> ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 15, 2014)

mission system


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Okay what I heard is this.
> 
> Naruto uses the 7 tails power to impare kaguya's vision ( its the power that Fu had )
> Obito and Sakura arrive at the castle
> ...



Oh this gives me headcanon fanfiction feels!

This means that either Naruto or Sasuke have to die to seek Kaguya.  The problem is it has to be Naruto because only the Sharingan can wake people up from ET!


----------



## vered (Jul 15, 2014)

oh shit Sakura/Sasuke moment


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> mission system



pek

Lol


Why is Sakura the one sweating and not Sasuke?


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2014)

vered said:


> oh shit Sakura/Sasuke moment



Lol, why?  SS fandom annoying or just the ship?

I don't care as long as Sasuke is happy


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 15, 2014)

Wasting a chapter on paring shit


----------



## zoro (Jul 15, 2014)

I can already hear Sakura's panties dropping


----------



## vered (Jul 15, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Lol, why?  SS fandom annoying or just the ship?
> 
> I don't care as long as Sasuke is happy



Not that, i don't want to see any shipping moments in this fight.


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 15, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> mission system



Oooh shit


----------



## Marsala (Jul 15, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> pek
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...



Looks like she took some damage from something and he's catching her. It must be Sasuke's redemption moment after his earlier sociopathic indifference to letting her and Kakashi plunge to their deaths in the lava.


----------



## navy (Jul 15, 2014)

What is Sakura wearing?


----------



## gershwin (Jul 15, 2014)

why is Sakura in Obito`s clothes?


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

oh shit :ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

She has burn marks on her arm. 

Lost her vest and sleeve to fire?


----------



## Mione (Jul 15, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> mission system



Wow what a surprise. . .That the SS moment is happening so soon XD


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I need to write names down, because I vaguely remember the faceless man was the one posting fake shit last week.



This prediction is so good it reminds me of the mask is Sasuke's mom prediction from two years ago that was so good I was disappointed it was not cannon.

Fake predictions are sometimes better then cannon.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 15, 2014)

wow, this shit is real


----------



## vered (Jul 15, 2014)

gershwin said:


> why is Sakura in Obito`s clothes?



Exactly what i thought. he swapped between them?


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2014)

Surprised Evil didn't show up tonight. She always cums when ship war material is involved.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

eh eh eh.

More importantly, did Sakura and Obito fused? If Sakura does get fused, she'll get mokuton.



I'll be so disappointed when the chapter comes.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 15, 2014)

navy said:


> What is Sakura wearing?



I think it's what is under her Chuunin vest. Somehow she lost the vest and had her right sleeve burned off, judging by her arm.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2014)

She just lost a sleeve and her vest. Don't think she changed clothes.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> eh eh eh.
> 
> More importantly, did Sakura and Obito fused? If Sakura does get fused, she'll get mokuton.



She'll also complain about Rin 24/7


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Oooooh this gonna be goooood


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> She'll also complain about Rin 24/7



You're right.  Mokuto or RinRinDaLingALing.  What a terrible choice to make. What a terrible choice.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 15, 2014)

So it's Sasuke x Obito pairing moment then


----------



## Lovely (Jul 15, 2014)

This week should be fun.


----------



## Mione (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> She has burn marks on her arm.
> 
> Lost her vest and sleeve to fire?



Maybe Obito and Sakura dropped into that volcanic world first before heading into the desert world?


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You're right.  Mokuto or RinRinDaLingALing.  What a terrible choice to make. What a terrible choice.



Yuri with a dead chick is unacceptable


----------



## vered (Jul 15, 2014)

If i'm not mistaken this is the first time in part 2 that we have a moment between sakura and Sasuke that doesn't include him trying to kill her, or ignoring her.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 15, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> mission system



WTF IS THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!. >_< FUCK. PLEASE NOT A SHIPPING CHAPTER. ESPECIALLY NOT BETWEEN SUCKURA AND BOSSUKE. Better be some good action or good info in this chapter. And I pray that the chapter after this isnt focusing on Sasuke and Sakura relationship. >_< Please Bleach. Dont suck.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

How is it a shipping chapter when Sasuke merely either saved or caught her?

Naruto has done it a lot and we saw how that went (no where).

Although, this would probably make Sakura's panties wet.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 15, 2014)

Sasuke doesn't seem that impressed, tbh.

Damn, pairing fuel


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> eh eh eh.
> 
> More importantly, did Sakura and Obito fused? If Sakura does get fused, she'll get mokuton.
> 
> ...



If anything happens. Obito will fuse Gedo Mezo's arm into Sakura to give her a power up.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm surprised Evil isn't here she usually posts when pairing shitstorms are in chapters .


----------



## StickaStick (Jul 15, 2014)

vered said:


> If i'm not mistaken this is the first time in part 2 that we have a moment between sakura and Sasuke that *doesn't include him trying to kill her*, or ignoring her.



well, that's tbd.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh no the pairing incoming pairing threads


----------



## vered (Jul 15, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Sasuke doesn't seem that impressed, tbh.
> 
> Damn, pairing fuel



The fact that he cared enough to actually grab her from falling to the ground is enough, considering all the other times he tried to either killed her, or ignored her distress completely. Kishi made this as a specific hinting Shipping moment which i don't like in the least.


----------



## TRN (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> How is it a shipping chapter when Sasuke merely either saved or caught her?
> 
> Naruto has done it a lot and we saw how that went (no where).
> 
> Although, this would probably make Sakura's panties wet.




it's okay Basket


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 15, 2014)

Finally


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm surprised Evil isn't here she usually posts when pairing shitstorms are in chapters .


Maybe because Sasuke just catches her and... that's it?

But I guess she should have known that people take every little thing as a pairing moment.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

@TRN: Well it is true, band wagon repeat of chapter 437, 469, 615, and 631 chapters are the major examples of over excitement blowing up on your faces.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 15, 2014)

vered said:


> The fact that he cared enough to actually grabs her from falling to the ground is enough, considering all the other times he tried to either killed her, or ignored her distress completely. Kishi made this as a specific hinting Shipping moment which i don't like in the least.



It's just to make up for wanting to let her fall into the lava. Sasuke must have realized that he was wrong to focus only on Naruto since he wound up being saved by the others.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 15, 2014)

vered said:


> The fact that he cared enough to actually grabs her from falling to the ground is enough, considering all the other times he tried to either killed her, or ignored her distress completely. Kishi made this as a specific hinting Shipping moment which i don't like in the least.



Exactly. Sasuke keeping her from falling to the ground is worth the same pairing points as Naruto and Sakura sharing a passionate Kiss. If He was actually the one to save her life. Its worth a wedding ring.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 15, 2014)

Kishi
>Made Sakura look dependant again
>SasuSaku Moment

Nice.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 15, 2014)

You hear that? That's the sound of self-insert fantasies being made.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

vered said:


> The fact that he cared enough to actually grab her from falling to the ground is enough, considering all the other times he tried to either killed her, or ignored her distress completely. Kishi made this as a specific hinting Shipping moment which i don't like in the least.



How is it specific pairing stuff, he's just holding her. He's not a bad guy anymore, so obviously he wouldn't let her fall to the ground. That would be, uh.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh god, so Sasuke getting trapped really was just a waste of two chapters.


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd better wait for the chapter. This reminded me of a certain chapter and you know, I don't care for pairing debate.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, SasuSaku time finally came.


----------



## Azula (Jul 15, 2014)

Why would sakura falling down to sand be a bad thing? 

And what could possibly damage her so much? Its just sand there  

:rofl


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2014)

Is it just me or does this seem fake too anyone else I'm pretty sure that's Sakura's face photoshopped onto Obito.

Because his jacket was ripped on the same side and that looks like a Zetsu arm.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Saske doesn't care about Sakra herp derp


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Oh god, so Sasuke getting trapped really was just a waste of two chapters.



Sasuke getting trapped so that he would be saved by others and learn that he can't assume people are useless is not a waste. It's actual character development which, uh, hasn't happened anywhere else in this fight.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> How is it specific pairing stuff, he's just holding her. He's not a bad guy anymore, so obviously he wouldn't let her fall to the ground. That would be, uh.



Sasuke letting her fall to the ground would merely be Sasuke being Sasuke 2-3 chapters ago.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke getting trapped so that he would be saved by others and learn that he can't assume people are useless is not a waste. It's actual character development which, uh, hasn't happened anywhere else in this fight.



Development which will be scrapped when he eventually becomes evil again.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

sakura is unconscious in sasuke's hands. 


it is like a cheesy 80s movie poster 


still,  sasuke looks so manly


----------



## Harbour (Jul 15, 2014)

Predict its all was just a mirage casted by Kaguya!
The real Sakura and Obito appears in the end of the chapter.

p.s. shit, that SS moment.


----------



## Gortef (Jul 15, 2014)

Marsala said:


> I think it's what is under her Chuunin vest.





Revy said:


> She just lost a sleeve and her vest. Don't think she changed clothes.



This. And aren't those the marks Naruto left on her when he went KM4 against Orochimaru and whammed her aside? Or should they be on the other arm? I can't remember...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Development which will be scrapped when he eventually becomes evil again.



If you think he's going to become "evil again", then you must know he's going to end up being a good guy, in which case that development will be picked right back up.


----------



## Talis (Jul 15, 2014)

Early chapter?


----------



## Mateush (Jul 15, 2014)

Lol wtf is this. Now I wanna read this whole chapter!


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd laugh if Sasuke killed Obito this chapter with Amaterasu and burned Sakura up the same way he did with Karin


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Is it just me or does this seem fake too anyone else I'm pretty sure that's Sakura's face photoshopped onto Obito.
> 
> Because his jacket was ripped on the same side and that looks like a Zetsu arm.



Obito is shirtless ATM, so its not him. Also, Sasuke isn't taller than Sasuke though.. It's true about the arm though. Fusing, fusing, mokuton~. RinRin5ever incoming.



Csdabest said:


> Sasuke letting her fall to the ground would merely be Sasuke being Sasuke 2-3 chapters ago.



You're exaggerating. There are many problems between these two that cannot be solved with a 'catching while you fall' moment, no matter how cute it is. Furthermore, they're supposed to be a team at the end of this, so of course they'll have to have each other's backs. Sasuke's still not wholesome redeemed either, and he won't be just because Sakura helps him or something.



Csdabest said:


> I'd laugh if Sasuke killed Obito this chapter with Amaterasu and burned Sakura up the same way he did with Karin



Sasuke's not evil like he was in Iron Country either.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 15, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> I'd laugh if Sasuke killed Obito this chapter with Amaterasu and burned Sakura up the same way he did with Karin



Since he's still in Sand World, killing Obito would mean stranding himself again.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If you think he's going to become "evil again", then you must know he's going to end up being a good guy, in which case that development will be picked right back up.



We'll see about that.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 15, 2014)

Sakura looks abit flat chested there. but sasuke holding her makes up for it


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

i hope he  at least stabs obito


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Could it be an illusion?

I mean they went to help Sasuke, why would she need saving?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought for sure that was Sakura's head on Obito's body.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 15, 2014)

Gortef said:


> This. And aren't those the marks Naruto left on her when he went KM4 against Orochimaru and whammed her aside? Or should they be on the other arm? I can't remember...


----------



## Marsala (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Could it be an illusion?
> 
> I mean they went to help Sasuke, why would she need saving?



She probably doesn't need saving, but she might be about to faint after giving Obito her chakra and somehow taking damage.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

repositng the same image = genius


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Could it be an illusion?
> 
> I mean they went to help Sasuke, why would she need saving?



Maybe she's seeing Obito as Sasuke? Oh god.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

This thread is moving too fast. 



Marsala said:


> Since he's still in Sand World, killing Obito would mean stranding himself again.



Would it? We know that data select connects the other 5 in some way and it isn't by dimension portals (because Kaguya can get into these by dimension portals in the first place and Naruto cannot,  but it was dangerous for him to be in data select). But I doubt Sasuke would kill Obito like that.


That's the other arm. Why would it even show after all this time? It was never drawn before, after those chapters.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 15, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Maybe she's seeing Obito as Sasuke? Oh god.



Maybe Sasuke is seeing Obito as Sakura 

Now when I think about it...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 15, 2014)

Chapter must not be that interesting if that's the pic the spoiler provider chose to give


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Jul 15, 2014)

Sakura's right arm is freakishly long.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

Her standing posture at the spoiler thread looks a bit strange.  

It looks forced rather than because of fatigue or injury.....or maybe another case of Kishi's bad drawings of women.

I cannot tell whether those are scars from the KN4 incident or because she is burnt.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Maybe she's seeing Obito as Sasuke? Oh god.



would  be better  if its naruto in disguise :rofl


----------



## Marsala (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Her standing posture at the spoiler thread looks a but strange.
> 
> It looks forced rather than because of fatigue or injury.....or maybe another case of Kishi's bad drawings of women.



Her chest is completely flat, so it's probably the latter. Out of context, I'd think that Sasuke was catching a guy.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2014)

What if the sasusaku moment is a mirage...I mean Sakura is in the desert.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Marsala said:


> She probably doesn't need saving, but she might be about to faint after giving Obito her chakra and somehow taking damage.



This makes a lot of sense actually. Would be pretty hilarious otherwise.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Obito is shirtless ATM, so its not him. Also, Sasuke isn't taller than Sasuke though.. It's true about the arm though. Fusing, fusing, mokuton~. RinRin5ever incoming.


They could of used an earlier image of when Obito still had the ripped jacket on and then photoshopped his head of and put Sakura's.

Seem's too much like a bad fake too me either that or Kishimoto forgot who he was drawing.


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Sakura's right arm is freakishly long.



it is all strange. it is like he is squeezing her. 

that is how sasuke likes his women....  half conscious not talking


----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 15, 2014)

So, um...

Last chapter -> Sakura is left alone with Obito.

This chapter's spoiler -> Sakura is sweaty and exhausted, her clothes ripped apart and now wearing Obito's.

......okay.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

Addy said:


> it is all strange. it is like he is squeezing her.
> 
> that is how sasuke likes his women....  half conscious not talking



He does not like women .....


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> They could of used an earlier image of when Obito still had the ripped jacket on and then photoshopped his head of and put Sakura's.
> 
> Seem's too much like a bad fake too me either that or Kishimoto forgot who he was drawing.




Sakura's arm was ripped out and Obito gave her a Zetsu arm, this is why its so long. Come on... mokuton, mokuton.


----------



## TRN (Jul 15, 2014)

mezzomarinaio said:


> So, um...
> 
> Last chapter -> Sakura is left alone with Obito.
> 
> ...



that her shirt under the vest ?


----------



## Mateush (Jul 15, 2014)

Perhaps this:


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

If it was fake, why would the people who made it change Sakura's clothing? It's too random to be fake. 

She just lost her vest and a sleeve. Those are the same clothes she had on before, otherwise.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

@Mautesh: Why would he hallucinate himself as Sakura being saved from himself?


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Her standing posture at the spoiler thread looks a bit strange.
> 
> It looks forced rather than because of fatigue or injury.....or maybe another case of Kishi's bad drawings of women.
> 
> I cannot tell whether those are scars from the KN4 incident or because she is burnt.



Not only is that the wrong arm but in case you forgot, Kabuto healed Sakura after Naruto bitchslapped her.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> @Mautesh: Why would he hallucinate himself as Sakura being saved from himself?



Perhaps it's Sakura who is hallucinating like Sarahmint said


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 15, 2014)

So is the chapter early too or just the spoilers?


----------



## vered (Jul 15, 2014)

oh nooo
it continues.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

She still had scarring until after the arc, at least.

Although, it was not seen again despite it being a mere hour later when heading into Oro's hideout.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 15, 2014)

A whole chapter of Sasu/Saku bullshit

Why Kishi why?


----------



## CA182 (Jul 15, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> So is the chapter early too or just the spoilers?



Chapter will be out earlier today if the scans are here.

It just depends on whether or not MP scheduled doing it earlier.


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2014)

srsly surprised Evil did not cum.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## mezzomarinaio (Jul 15, 2014)

TRN said:


> that her shirt under the vest ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Come on, just embrace the truth.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 15, 2014)

LOOL THAT NEW PIC RAI. 

Can you feel the love tonight?
Toniiiiiiight.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

I  starting to think Sasuke is staging this or it is a zetsu imposter.

Why would he be looking at Sakura with his Sharingan activated like that?


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

OH MY


----------



## TRN (Jul 15, 2014)

vered said:


> oh nooo



Thank you kishimoto


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/000/088/113/plan2jh7.jpg


----------



## ch1p (Jul 15, 2014)

What the fuck happened in one chapter's time?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2014)

Great so instead of Sasuke and Obito potentially talking about the massacre and getting that resolved we get pairing shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

A Zetsu imposter?

Good riddance.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 15, 2014)

Pairing preferences and bias aside, Kishi sure is rushing this shit.

Not like we'd expect any different, regardless of subject.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 15, 2014)

Geeze.

Lay off on the eye sex already.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jul 15, 2014)

What is this, I don't even--


----------



## Mateush (Jul 15, 2014)

TRN said:


> Thank you kishimoto
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think it's too early for that. If this is real. It just seems way too off


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 15, 2014)

Let's take this moment and laugh


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 15, 2014)

Mods gonna be locking an ass load of threads today.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh god this week in the telegrams will be unfuckingbearable, more pairings bullshit, an we thought all the Naruto wanking was bad


----------



## ShinobisWill (Jul 15, 2014)

Revy said:


> Mods gonna be locking an ass load of threads today.



You know it's gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 15, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> A Zetsu imposter?
> 
> Good riddance.



He may in fact be checking to make sure that she isn't an imposter.

Anyway, the new spoiler is just a fraction of a page. Clearly, whoever cut it wanted to maximize the shiptease. I doubt the rest of the interaction is very shippy.


----------



## vered (Jul 15, 2014)

OP is out on Ishuhui, which hopefully means Naruto is next.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm still leaning on hallucination side because if it's not...oh boooyyy 

However we should accept that lots of tension was surroundered around Sakura and Sasuke, Kishi may finally be addressing those issues.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 15, 2014)

That last spoiler pic 

We are getting an early chapter, due WSJ Saturday release.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 15, 2014)

We're done with that Zetsu imposter stuff. That was a B+ idea with D+ execution.


----------



## CA182 (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I  starting to think Sasuke is staging this or it is a zetsu imposter.
> 
> Why would he be looking at Sakura with his Sharingan activated like that?



"Oh Sakura."

"Let me burn your cosplaying beauty into my memory. durr"


----------



## Azaleia (Jul 15, 2014)

And this is why I won't be able to believe any end the romance side of this manga will have.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

Marsala said:


> He may in fact be checking to make sure that she isn't an imposter.
> 
> Anyway, the new spoiler is just a fraction of a page. Clearly, whoever cut it wanted to maximize the shiptease. I doubt the rest of the interaction is very shippy.



I was raising an eyebrow at the post claiming that Sasuke was actually a Zetsu imposter. 

And based on the spoiler, I think you mean maximize the _strip_tease.


----------



## Mateush (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm still leaning on hallucination side because if it's not...oh boooyyy
> *
> However we should accept that lots of tension was surroundered around Sakura and Sasuke, Kishi may finally be addressing those issues.*



It may be possible because earlier Naruto said "my body just moved on its own... im sure that you understand what i mean"


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

Sasuke moved behind her and caught her to probably make sure she is not an enemy or hallucination, apparently.

He did say thanks somewhat.....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

Chap's been out for a while.


----------



## 1nkorus (Jul 15, 2014)

That's the other arm.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Aww the way Sasuke caught her, looked into her eyes...

Next chapters will be veeery interesting.


----------



## vered (Jul 15, 2014)

well this chapter was mostly flashback.


----------



## KevKev (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah I thought that flashback wasn't necessary...it was obvious on how that all happened.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 15, 2014)

Dissapointed by the flashbacks, but i guess i'll give Sakura her props, she was actually useful


----------



## Blu-ray (Jul 15, 2014)

I sqealed like a damn fangirl! Hurry up and open telegrams!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

> Next chapter: A massive announcement! Color cover and belt.



Hmm, interesting.


----------



## vered (Jul 15, 2014)

massive announcement?
new movie?though that wouldn't be massive.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 15, 2014)

Sakura is actually a beast support partner when you think about, she's one of the best healers in the world, she has super strength, she can heal herself from almost any inury with her forehead seal, an now She is a Chakra/power amp.


----------



## Mione (Jul 15, 2014)

I wonder if the announcement is for the new Naruto movie. Wasn't suppose to come out sometime this year?

I'm surprised they saved Sasuke so fast. I thought Kishi might drag it out a chapter or two.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

This is Kishi doing a visual pairing tease like the CPR scene, most likely.....although Sasuke still does not talk directly to her.

His thanks could have refer to both, however.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 15, 2014)

vered said:


> massive announcement?
> new movie?though that wouldn't be massive.



That might be it, actually. 

There's one due out this year and someone calculated that we should be getting info on the plot in late July/early August for an end-of-year release.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 15, 2014)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> This is Kishi doing a visual pairing tease like the CPR scene, most likely.....although Sasuke still does not talk directly to her.
> 
> His thanks could have refer to both, however.



sshhh no tears only dreams


----------



## Lortastic (Jul 15, 2014)

Or maybe it's a countdown to the end of the series? Something like a '20 chapters to go!' thing.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> sshhh no tears only dreams



But I want to tear


----------



## Gortef (Jul 15, 2014)

Sakuras technique on Obito looked like bondage.

But that was quite a sweet end to the chapter


----------



## eurytus (Jul 15, 2014)

pairing chapter, and more recycled dialogue.


----------



## Keishin (Jul 15, 2014)

Filler and "fighting" 



vered said:


> massive announcement?
> new movie?though that wouldn't be massive.



That's editors message so it is most likely a new movie.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 15, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> sshhh no tears only dreams



Come on, now.

Remember the chapter where supposedly Naruto has a sixth sense for Hinata during the tree absorption scene only for him to be upset how a prick Sasuke was to Sakura and afterwards does not even mention or think about Hinata ?

And all other shipping teases which went nowhere.....you should know better than that.


----------



## alekos23 (Jul 15, 2014)

ObiSaku confirmed canon


----------



## theworks (Jul 15, 2014)

Most interesting part of the chapter was Sakura getting a wardrobe change for the first time in four years.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 15, 2014)

This chapter.


----------



## Rosi (Jul 15, 2014)

Just as I predicted


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 15, 2014)

A necessary chapter I guess, but there's really not much to say about it. Now on to 686


----------



## Revolution (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm really sad that this chapter was so short.


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2014)

God this chapter was shitty.

Lawled at the preview though.


----------



## Escargon (Jul 15, 2014)

Do we get a chapter next week? Usually early chapter means two weeks break but this chapter sucked except SasuSaku so i hope not:/


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 15, 2014)

^

Nope there won't be any break next week. We got this chapter early because of some holiday.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 15, 2014)

eurytus said:


> pairing chapter, and more recycled dialogue.


This. I really wish the chapter was more about Hagoromo's convo with the Hokage. If this is all is what was going to happen in the chapter, it could've waited until after the aforementioned situation was over.


----------



## JGr (Jul 15, 2014)

Sakura was useful this chapter, thank the lords


----------



## takL (Jul 16, 2014)

lines from a jp spo

#685: Every bit of...!!

Black Zetsu: those over there were all just clones, uh...you got me there.
Naruto: teheheh...now you know. Actually I'm the original.
Naruto in his mind: ...gotta fight well not to let this sod go over there...

Obito: what a ridiculously... faraway space. 
in his mind: and what on earth is Kaguya, to link this in an instance...!?
Obito: This place is...we cant sense sasuke in there.

Black zetsu: better not casually create an entrance/door, mom. That'd bring him closer to Sasuke. 

Obito: ...makes you want to help him when he's bumbling...huh.

Sakura: Haaah!! 
in her mind: shaaan naroo(=fukka O!!)

Sakura: ... for crying out loud....

Obito: how did you...?

Sasuke: this is my ability. it swaps me(/my space) with a distant space in an instance...although the distance range is restricted/fixed...
Thankfully (/thanks to your vest) it reached this far(/here).


----------



## vered (Jul 16, 2014)

takL said:


> lines from a jp spo
> 
> #685: Every bit of...!!
> 
> ...


So Sasuke can swap the space around him with a distant one?it's not just swapping with objects, but the space itself?if so that would explain all the other cases when he brought Madara/Kaguya to him and appeared elsewhere with no object in sight.


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you takL.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jul 16, 2014)

vered said:


> So Sasuke can swap the space around him with a distant one?it's not just swapping with objects, but the space itself?if so that would explain all the other cases when he brought Madara/Kaguya to him and appeared elsewhere with no object in sight.



nope his swapping with objects and others... his place with another place... but he needs a medium


----------



## Klue (Jul 16, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> nope his swapping with objects and others... his place with another place... but he needs a medium



That medium is space itself. Space containing an object increases his range.

How are you misreading this?


----------



## KibaforHokage (Jul 17, 2014)

If Obito could hackjack Kaguya's dimension  jumping

Couldn't he do the same against Minato?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

Minato is not using a dimension, he does not ahve one...he is just releporting...


----------



## takL (Jul 17, 2014)

Obito: ...'makes you want to help him when he's bumbling'(=quoting kakashis words on naruto)...huh 

now i see what kish did there. obito felt the same about sakura, ie he felt a strong desire to help sakura as he saw she was wounded (and yet shed rather use her chakra to find sasuke than to heal herself).  

and when sakura was actually about to collapse, she was supported by sasuke. 



vered said:


> So Sasuke can swap the space around him with a distant one?it's not just swapping with objects, but the space itself?



yeah sasuke basically says 
he can swap places with any 'space' within a certain range.  
he and the 'space (/whatever in the space, air etc?)' replace each other. 
this 'space' is just a small one  unlike kaguyas spherical spaces.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 17, 2014)

Space Jumper Sasuke, or let's call it MiniSpace Jumping Jutsu


----------



## Crane (Jul 17, 2014)

takL said:


> Obito: ...'makes you want to help him when he's bumbling'(=quoting kakashis words on naruto)...huh
> 
> now i see what kish did there. obito felt the same about sakura, ie he felt a strong desire to help sakura as he saw she was wounded (and yet shed rather use her chakra to find sasuke than to heal herself).
> 
> and when sakura was actually about to collapse, she was supported by sasuke.



not seeing what you say Kishi did there?

_'makes you want to help him when he's bumbling'_ I'd say is talking of Sakura's determination to help Naruto bring back Sasuke.


----------



## Benzaiten (Jul 17, 2014)

Crane said:


> not seeing what you say Kishi did there?
> 
> _'makes you want to help him when he's bumbling'_ I'd say is talking of Sakura's determination to help Naruto bring back Sasuke.



It's both, actually, but let me enlighten you as to what takL is refering to:


[sp=Naruto 655 Kakashi to Obito]
[/sp]


----------



## Crane (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm well up on when kakashi said that to Obito but I think you're just as confused as I am.
Obito was already balls to wall in aiding to bring Sasuke back before he says _'makes you want to help him when he's bumbling'_  to Sakura.
It is unequivocally Naruto he meant.


----------



## thoughtful1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, we see Obito kind of fumble a little in his resolve. He keeps insisting that Sakura take a break but she refuses. It's seeing her determination that makes him want to help her succeed. 

Kakashi said that Naruto never gives up and when he bumbles people want to help him. TakL is saying that Obito sees this same characteristic in Sakura. She won't give up and him seeing her work so hard is making him want to help her. He now understands how that tenacious attitude attracts people to support you. 

At least this is what I believe TakL is saying.


----------



## ch1p (Jul 17, 2014)

thoughtful1 said:


> Well, we see Obito kind of fumble a little in his resolve. He keeps insisting that Sakura take a break but she refuses. It's seeing her determination that makes him want to help her succeed.
> 
> Kakashi said that Naruto never gives up and when he bumbles people want to help him. TakL is saying that Obito sees this same characteristic in Sakura. She won't give up and him seeing her work so hard is making him want to help her. He now understands how that tenacious attitude attracts people to support you.
> 
> At least this is what I believe TakL is saying.



This is pretty cute. <3


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jul 17, 2014)

thoughtful1 said:


> Well, we see Obito kind of fumble a little in his resolve. He keeps insisting that Sakura take a break but she refuses. It's seeing her determination that makes him want to help her succeed.
> 
> Kakashi said that Naruto never gives up and when he bumbles people want to help him. TakL is saying that Obito sees this same characteristic in Sakura. She won't give up and him seeing her work so hard is making him want to help her. He now understands how that tenacious attitude attracts people to support you.
> 
> At least this is what I believe TakL is saying.



Oh yes!


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2014)

Obito's resolve remained strong, he only wanted to rest his eyes. Damn that ungrateful bitch, Sakura.

Her job was easy.


----------



## takL (Jul 18, 2014)

Crane said:


> not seeing what you say Kishi did there?
> 
> _'makes you want to help him when he's bumbling'_ I'd say is talking of Sakura's determination to help Naruto bring back Sasuke.



what thoughtful1 said. (and thanks Benzaiten)
it wasn't like naruto (or sasuke) was about to bumble in front of obito or sakura then, you know. 

what kish did there was, first he made obito quote the kakashi line and then had Sasuke hold sakura to keep her from falling ie, sasuke helped her when she was bumbling.


----------

